# Ergo carriers for newborn?



## LaughOutLoud

Im hoping to invest in an ergo for my toddler and they do a seperate infant insert for newborns. Just wondering if the insert is a good idea for a newborn as you have to have the newborn perching on a cushion which is inside the insert. 

So my question is should I bother purchasing the insert for a newborn or is there something else more suited for a newborn?

Im new at slings/carriers thus the questions of uncertainty.

Oh and why arent the ergos sold in the UK? I cant find any UK suppliers!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Pickles77

The new heart to heart insert is really good for the ergo. The older newborn insert just looked scary! I had the new one with my daughter and it was lovely. 
But if you want something different, you could go for a Moby. They are great for newborns/younger babies.


----------



## marie73

I was about to ask the same question! I've bought the Ergo from Amazon but my lo is just 3 months and is too small for it without the Infant Insert. Can't wait to use it so think I'll buy the insert as hopefully I'll have another baby in future to use it with!


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Pickles77 said:


> The new heart to heart insert is really good for the ergo. The older newborn insert just looked scary! I had the new one with my daughter and it was lovely.
> But if you want something different, you could go for a Moby. They are great for newborns/younger babies.

Thanks for your reply. To be honest I liked how you could have the baby in the cradle position for the 1st month but that was with the old insert which I think they dont even do anymore and with the new heart 2 heart you cant do this. Still uncomfortable with having a newborn propped on a pillow incase the baby slips of it or something and I know I would be worried that I havent done it right. 

Pickles would you please tell me if this is something to worry about or is a wrap a bit more comfortable and suited for a newborn?


----------



## LaughOutLoud

marie73 said:


> I was about to ask the same question! I've bought the Ergo from Amazon but my lo is just 3 months and is too small for it without the Infant Insert. Can't wait to use it so think I'll buy the insert as hopefully I'll have another baby in future to use it with!

Exactly my thoughts...Im hoping to use it for next baby and know I will need one from the word go :haha:


----------



## hivechild

I used a wrap when Ronan was wee. I think in general it was cozier for him and more comfortable for me than it would have been using the Ergo.


----------



## Pickles77

LaughOutLoud said:


> Thanks for your reply. To be honest I liked how you could have the baby in the cradle position for the 1st month but that was with the old insert which I think they dont even do anymore and with the new heart 2 heart you cant do this. Still uncomfortable with having a newborn propped on a pillow incase the baby slips of it or something and I know I would be worried that I havent done it right.
> 
> Pickles would you please tell me if this is something to worry about or is a wrap a bit more comfortable and suited for a newborn?

You don't have to worry about baby slipping out with the heart 2 heart. They are nice and snug up against your chest. It was nice and comfortable for me. I think I'd be more worried with the old insert having the baby fall out the side in the cradle hold, though I never had one to try. I like the ease of putting the ergo on vs. a wrap. But a wrap is just as comfortable, just more fiddly in my opinion. I didn't get my ergo till my son was 7 months old, before that I used a moby type wrap. I wore him pretty much everywhere until I got pregnant with my daughter. And with her, I liked her in the ergo with the h2h insert better than the moby just because it took ages for me to get the wrap on and I had a crazy 2 year old to wrestle as well.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I've used an Ergo for ds2 and I never used the insert because he was a big baby. I really like Ergo and Boba. You can also try a nice MT like Kozy Carrier and even a Babyhawk Oh Snap would be good.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

NaturalMomma said:


> I've used an Ergo for ds2 and I never used the insert because he was a big baby. I really like Ergo and Boba. You can also try a nice MT like Kozy Carrier and even a Babyhawk Oh Snap would be good.

Thanks for your reply and suggestions. Will look into these :hugs:


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Thanks for your replies and suggestions girls...given me some food for thought.

Any more suggestions from ergo carriers or anyone else, are greatly welcomed.

Thank you.


----------



## charli87

I recently got an Ergo got it new from ebay, I got the insert from Pickles77 as she was selling it. There is no need to worry about you baby slipping. Chloe stays very snug and secure in hers. I find the Ergo very comfortable for me too, even though she weighs nearly 14lbs. I go for walks with a friend and we both use carriers, she uses a Bjorn and finds she really aches after where as I feel no aching at all.


----------



## hanelei

Friends of mine have an Ergo with the new insert and have been using it since their little boy (born in November) was a couple of weeks old. They love it- they say he is very secure in there, and if he's sleeping when they get home they take out the whole insert and can lie him down in it without waking him up. I'm planning on getting one very soon.


----------



## Farie

I'm using an ergo with Nim at the moment, we did use the old style insert at first but put her in the 'kangaroo' position (as you would in a moby). I find doing that and wedging a small rolled up blanket under her bum worked really well. Now she's a it bigger I use the blanket wedged under her bum to elevate her and her little legs poke out the sides.

I think the new inserts rather over priced IMHO, a blanket or towel does job!

I also use a moby.


----------



## somedaymama

I have been wondering about getting an ergo also. I can't decide if I want to wait until she's a bit bigger and has better head control. 

Right now I use a moby and we both love it. She hates the cradle hold but loves to be worn in the hug hold--it lets her look around and she likes that. It always puts her to sleep though.


----------



## blue32

My guy is only 5 days old. We have several slings and carriers that were given to us. I bought myself an Ergo because I had hear so many good things. We've tried most of them, but all of us, little one, me and much to my surprise, DH, love the ergo. Of course we have to use to insert. The little guys loves it. I feel very secure with it on.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Went and got myself the galaxy. WOOHOO!!

Thanks for all your replies!


----------

